# need help identifying this tool



## jackleg (May 8, 2015)

Sorry im new so if this thread already exist sorry. 

I need help identifying a tool it looks like a sparkplug gaper but its a bunch of tiny saws with teeth patterns from wide to narrow starting with 10 ending with 40. Any info pleaaaasse its killing me to know


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Thread Pitch gauge... comes with tap and die sets... for measuring the thread pitch on nuts and bolts...

guessing as no photo...


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Does it look like this. I wouldn't mind one of those.
http://www.msi-viking.com/assets/images/188-102.jpg


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Sir Thomas said:


> Does it look like this. I wouldn't mind one of those.
> http://www.msi-viking.com/assets/images/188-102.jpg


 
that is what mine looks like.. thanks for the photo link...

Sears should have them... if you can find a sears... OR Snap-On...

very useful tool.. sure STOP's guessing.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

chuck_thehammer said:


> that is what mine looks like.. thanks for the photo link...
> 
> Sears should have them... if you can find a sears... OR Snap-On...
> 
> very useful tool.. sure STOP's guessing.


You mention "if you can find a Sears". They are closing down all over the place. I know they closed the one closest to us in Gastonia, NC. I'll 65 years old and Sears has been around as long as I can remember. You remember the old Sears catalogue?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Sir Thomas said:


> You mention "if you can find a Sears". They are closing down all over the place. I know they closed the one closest to us in Gastonia, NC. I'll 65 years old and Sears has been around as long as I can remember. You remember the old Sears catalogue?


I am 62.. and my Mother used to work at Sears... 

that is how my collection of Sears tools got started... and every birthday and Christmas... most of my life...

the Cleveland/Akron Ohio Area lost 5 stores... so far..

and YES, Sears Christmas catalog.. was larger then the Cleveland Phone Book.. like 3 inches thick...


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I am 62.. and my Mother used to work at Sears...
> 
> that is how my collection of Sears tools got started... and every birthday and Christmas... most of my life...
> 
> ...


Yes, sad to see what is happening to Sears and Craftsman tools. More and more of their tools are made in China. Recently I had a brand new Philips #2 screw driver stripped the cross on a frozen screw the very first time I used it. It was made in the USA too! They did replace it but still it is a poor statement.

As a kid I remember looking forward to receiving the Christmas catalogue. Seems like Amazon and similar are putting these classic retailers out of business.

Some auto parts or hardware stores will carry that type of thread pitch gauge. Look where they sell the taps and dies.


----------

